# Finding a drum



## deano (Oct 5, 2014)

Hi guys,

I was wondering where all you UK smokers found your drums,they seem to be a lot harder to obtain than in the states. I've tried the usual eBay and gumtree routes and also google for any local businesses that may need to get rid of them but had no luck. I have found a few but they all have sealed tops and in trying to keep my first build as easy as possible I don't fancy having to cut a lid off knowing it won't sit properly when I come to use it.

I stay in central Scotland but am willing to travel if anybody knows of anywhere to buy one or which type of businesses I could contact that might have used one they need to dispose of.

Thanks


----------



## wade (Oct 6, 2014)

Hi Deano - You may fine something here

http://www.xxl-sale.co.uk/search/?q...d=5337249842&gclid=CI62x-32l8ECFSrpwgodZBsAgw


----------



## jockaneezer (Oct 6, 2014)

My local srapyard usually has some lying about, is there a scrappy near you ?


----------



## deano (Oct 6, 2014)

Tried a few scrapyards with no luck but one pretty near me said they get them in quite regularly so think it will be a case of phoning up or dropping in every few days and hopefully getting some luck. I found a few websites in England that can provide 1 and deliver but it'd be costing nearly £50 and can get one from a scrapyard for a fiver so I'll try hold out as long as I can for the scrapyard.

Thanks for the help guys


----------



## adenjago (Oct 6, 2014)

Hi Deano

I have recently received my Drum from Amazon Keto Plastics, and started the burnout process the week just gone...


it was £29 with Free delivery, as like yourself  I was not having much luck sourcing drum locally in Stoke..

regards

ade


----------



## kc5tpy (Oct 7, 2014)

Hello Graeme.  Welcome back!

Hello Deano.  Welcome to the fun.  I too had some trouble finding one back a few months ago; but then I'm tight, AHH I mean conservative with my money.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   If all you can find is the sealed top and you don't mind about an hours labour I have a solution.  Set the drum up like looking at a tin of peas.  Measure down 3" from the top and draw a line around the drum.  Now cut along that line.  So now you have a 3" top that will not sit on the base properly.  Old welder trick.  Turn the top on edge so you are looking inside a short tin of peas.  Place a piece of HEAVY steel or a big hammer head under the first 2" of the cut edge.  Now start hammering that 2" of edge.  Roll and hammer.  You don't have to beat the he  AHH heck out of it, just solid whacks.  Keep hammering and rolling.  As the metal heats and flattens from the hammering it will expand.  Before you know it that 3" top will slip easily and tightly over the base.  Clean up the edges and you now have a fitting lid that should seal pretty well.  Just a thought.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## deano (Oct 7, 2014)

Thanks Danny, I'm also a bit conservative with my money! That sounds do-able though if I'm understanding correct once I lop off the 3" piece I put the steel block or hammer on the outside and hammer the inside of the 3" drum? Also am I hammering directly onto the steel underneath or hammering the 1" lip?

Thanks for the advice, I have a week off next week before I start my new job so will have plenty of time to try this even if I make a huge mess of it....


----------



## kc5tpy (Oct 7, 2014)

Hello Deano.  Yes hammer the 3" drum.  Think of watching old movies with the blacksmith hammering steel on the old anvil.  You don't have to hit it that hard.  Just keep working round and round.  You need the heavy steel/big flat hammer head directly under where you are going to strike with the hammer in your hand.  You want to smash the metal of the cut edge between the heavy metal and the hammer.  That thins and spreads the steel which will make that cut edge curl outward and allow it it fit over the base.  Let me know if I can help further.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## bobbobbbq (Oct 9, 2014)

Hey Deano

I got my castrol barrel from a local golf course. The greens keepers have lots of tractors and machinery so go through a lot of oil. I don't know if this helps but if you've got some where similar in your area it might be worth sticking your head in the door and asking. 

Good luck bud.


----------



## deano (Oct 10, 2014)

image.jpg



__ deano
__ Oct 10, 2014





Finally got a drum!got it from a friend who has a car body shop, it was lying out the back of his unit for months unclaimed so I claimed it!

Going to cut the top off like Danny suggested and drill the holes for the ball valves then do a burnout in the next week hopefully. Bought a chimney starter for a fiver from b&q and was looking to buy ball valves etc. Was wondering where u guys bought ur supplies from? Did u just get standard brass fittings from screwfix etc or is it better to try and source stainless steel? Also having diffuculty finding expanded metal to build the charcoal basket....


----------



## kc5tpy (Oct 10, 2014)

Hello Deano.  Brass will work fine.  You can find expanded metal on E-Bay cut to size if no other luck.  PLEASE!!!  Put your ideas on paper, post them here and get some input BEFORE you cut anything.  Give us a chance to offer some advice.  Once you cut you are committed, right or wrong.  If you cut here, drill there and then find out it may not work it's too late to go back.  Post pictures and ask every question you can think of if you have any doubt.  You have all of my failures to draw on and I am sure there are other folks out there with great ideas and hard learned lessons.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## deano (Oct 10, 2014)

I  took ur advice Danny and drew up a starter plan. This is my drum in the photo along with where I am going to drill the 3 22mm holes for the ball valves, was going to have 1 hole with just threaded piece of pipe and an end cap on it but seems the ball valves are easier to locate so will just fully close 1 or 2 completely when it reaches desired temp and will have the same effect right!?













image.jpg



__ deano
__ Oct 10, 2014





 I've found 2, 53cm grills which should fit in my drum nicely and was going put these in place with 6mm x 35 roofing bolts (worry about heights when the burnout is done). The plan for the charcoal basket is to try and get a smaller grill for the bottom then use expanded steel for the sides any suggestions on what is a good diameter for the basket?

Any other suggestions on where to buy stainless steel roofers, washers to use or not use or any other problems anyone had during their first build is much appreciated! Cheers guys


----------



## kc5tpy (Oct 10, 2014)

Hello Deano.  The plan looks good so far.  I see no problems there.  I would use a grill about 47cm range for the basket.  That way you can spread the coals and use something like the snake method Wade uses to control temp.  Chef Jeramy had a good idea for shelf height.  His is a mini but the idea would work on a UDS also.  Fully adjustable and you can have multiple grills.  Have a look.  Keep Smokin!

Danny

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/169845/jarjar-mini-jumbo-build-w-pics


----------



## deano (Oct 11, 2014)

Quite like that idea but my new job is monthly paid so trying to keep the build on the cheap as I won't be getting paid for a month haha this is basically a cheap test build to try and see how the whole process works, I've every intention of building an all singing all dancing UDS with a fancy little paint job etc once I get this built and working properly.

Found a grill grate for the charcoal basket also  now and found some expanded steel but it's galvanised!? Will this be ok if I burn it off during the seasoning etc or best to keep looking for some stainless?


----------



## kc5tpy (Oct 11, 2014)

*NO!  NO!  NO!*  No galvanised!  NEVER any galvanised around food!!!!  You love your friends and family and the last thing you want to do is have one of those folks to get sick with galvanise poisoning.  It isn't nice.  Pay more if you must but avoid galvanised at all costs!  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## deano (Oct 14, 2014)

Haha no problem Danny I'll take note, I got the lid cut off and hammered out the lid to fit on the top then burnt it out. I burnt it for around 2 hours and gave it a clean inside and out but it looks a strange colour compared to some of the guys on here after there burnouts! Still a few spots of paint on the lid as I didn't burn this for as long as the drum but I'll get them off with a steel brush. I'll attach a few photos for people to have a look at and as always, any advice on the next steps or reasons as to the strange colour of my drum are appreciated!


----------



## deano (Oct 14, 2014)

image.jpg



__ deano
__ Oct 14, 2014


















image.jpg



__ deano
__ Oct 14, 2014


















image.jpg



__ deano
__ Oct 14, 2014


















image.jpg



__ deano
__ Oct 14, 2014


















image.jpg



__ deano
__ Oct 14, 2014


















image.jpg



__ deano
__ Oct 14, 2014


















image.jpg



__ deano
__ Oct 14, 2014


----------



## wade (Oct 15, 2014)

After firing the drum looks nice and clean. Did it take much effort to get all of the paint off?


----------



## deano (Oct 15, 2014)

Not much Wade, I just gave it a quick scrub with warm water and a steel brush and hosed it down. D'yu think the colour looks OK I thought it looked a bit strange because it didn't all come out the 1 colour sort of blended in to a few different shades? Hmmm

I'm having trouble getting the gear together for the charcoal basket just now but once I get that sorted I can drill the holes for the grill and handles and stuff as I already have that stuff sourced to buy. Hopefully get it together and up and smoking in the next couple weeks with some luck.


----------



## deano (Oct 18, 2014)

Any of you guys have any opinions on using copper for the charcoal basket? I can get a hold of some wire mesh made from copper but not sure how safe it'd be


----------



## adenjago (Oct 18, 2014)

hi Deano,

I had the same issue, I was purposly trying to find a local company and stumbled across a company called mesh direct (http://www.meshdirect.co.uk) which were based with stoke,  so i was able to have a wander down there and had chat with the guy and explained what i what i was doing, he was very helpful, say has a lot of BBQ but always turns them away as he is unsure.

Not sure how safe copper is I'm sure one of the more experienced guys will chime in, I played it safe by going with Stainless Steel for basket, only just started to play with it today but I think i have put the Grate to low.













20141018_190801.jpg



__ adenjago
__ Oct 18, 2014


----------



## jockaneezer (Oct 19, 2014)

Are you sure the other mesh is copper ? Lots of mild steel wire products have a thin coating of copper applied to them to stop them rusting, try a magnet on it. A basket made of copper mesh would probably sag or collapse once it got hot. Your stainless basket should be perfect, why not unfix ( is that a word ?) the base and refix it about three inches higher up, that would give you air space and somewhere for the ash to go ?

Graeme


----------



## will raymond (Oct 29, 2014)

jockaneezer said:


> Are you sure the other mesh is copper ? Lots of mild steel wire products have a thin coating of copper applied to them to stop them rusting, try a magnet on it. A basket made of copper mesh would probably sag or collapse once it got hot. Your stainless basket should be perfect, why not unfix ( is that a word ?) the base and refix it about three inches higher up, that would give you air space and somewhere for the ash to go ?
> 
> Graeme


Also noticed the cable ties - perhaps not the best idea around hot charcoal etc... :P Stainless is best, it may be more initially but will last you a lot longer than any equivalent

On a side note and not wanting to hijack but if there is anyone in the Sudbury, Suffolk area there is an old boy at Rodbridge Corner near Long Melford that sells loose head 45 gallon drums (yay, no cutting) for £6 each and they are clean as you like, hardly look used at all.


----------



## adenjago (Oct 30, 2014)

Hi Will, 

the Cable ties were only temporary fixings just to hold the grate place for when I was wrapping the mesh around...the mesh is bent over now at the bottom and bolted in.


----------



## deano (Oct 31, 2014)

Managed to get some mesh off a friends work so going to give it a bash tomorrow, he reckons the steel is just mild steel so may be no use when the charcoal heats up and melts the steel but can act as a test run for when I get some decent mesh! Looking into buying a steel mesh bumper grate to use as I can't seem to find stainless steel mesh anywhere at all!


----------



## will raymond (Oct 31, 2014)

Deano said:


> Managed to get some mesh off a friends work so going to give it a bash tomorrow, he reckons the steel is just mild steel so may be no use when the charcoal heats up and melts the steel but can act as a test run for when I get some decent mesh! Looking into buying a steel mesh bumper grate to use as I can't seem to find stainless steel mesh anywhere at all!


The mild steel is fine, the drum itself is more than likely mild steel. However it is much more susceptible to rust than if it were stainless. The inside of the drum can be seasoned with oil etc which builds up protection from rust and the outside can be painted but the mesh is in contact with the burning charcoal so no amount of treatment can prevent it from rusting.

I'd say it would last at least a year so long as it's kept dry when not in use


----------



## kc5tpy (Nov 1, 2014)

Hello Deano.  Below is a link to stainless mesh.  This was just a quick search.  You can probably find something cheaper.  Just search stainless steel wire mesh.  Hope this helps.  Keep Smokin!

Danny

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Stainless..._Metalworking_Supplies_ET&hash=item3396a04426


----------



## deano (Nov 1, 2014)

Thanks Danny, ive been tryin to do this build on the cheap thats why I haven't bought any new, its finding scrap or finding a friend of a friend who has some thats been the problem.I got some mesh of a friend today I'll attach a photo to see what u think? The holes are small so I dont want to use it for the bottom so I'm out hunting today for a 12 or 15 inch grill grate to wrap the mesh round.

B&Q and the likes seem to have took all bbq supplies of the shelves for the winter so it's gonna be a long day:( I thought about using a pizza pan with a lot of holes drilled in it, u think this would work?

Thanks again for the help


----------



## deano (Nov 1, 2014)

14148490814081382746519.jpg



__ deano
__ Nov 1, 2014


----------



## adenjago (Nov 1, 2014)

Deano,  try asda or tesco's or B&Q's and look for portable BBQ's,  I stumbled on a 12" portable BBQ in a clearance, used the base as the ash pan and the grill for the grate for the fire basket,  they should be selling them off if they have any left....

The mesh, I could not find any expanded mesh locally so had to settle for woven mesh,  I folded about an inch under the basket and then used tie wrapped to hold it place,  yours should easier than mine as yours looks woven and was moving all over place when trying to wrap it around the Grate













20140803_175503.jpg



__ adenjago
__ Nov 1, 2014


















20140803_175910.jpg



__ adenjago
__ Nov 1, 2014


















20141025_122106.jpg



__ adenjago
__ Nov 1, 2014


----------



## kc5tpy (Nov 1, 2014)

Hello Deano.  That should work.  Just make sure it isn't galvanised.  Good luck.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## deano (Nov 6, 2014)

Good shout on the portable BBQ adenjago but I had no luck[emoji]128542[/emoji] I got a carbon steel baking tray on with holes in it and tie wrapped it all together to see how it would look. Handed it to a friend today to get it all welded together so hopefully get it back at the weekend and get the first smoke underway!

Think I'll use a jigsaw to cut out some straight lines between some of the holes to help the ash fall out as I'm a bit worried it may clog up with the holes being quite small, what d'you













image.jpg



__ deano
__ Nov 6, 2014


















image.jpg



__ deano
__ Nov 6, 2014


















image.jpg



__ deano
__ Nov 6, 2014





 guys think!?


----------



## kc5tpy (Nov 6, 2014)

Hello Deano.  I thought had looked at some of the other UDS builds!  I thought you knew from the pictures in the other builds, the charcoal basket MUST be round.  Because of the way the UDS is designed the air flows upward in a sort of vortex motion.  The square corners disrupt that motion and this causes the smoke and heat not to be properly drawn up and out of the UDS.

Danny


----------



## kc5tpy (Nov 6, 2014)

I was gonna leave that last post until you had time to read it Deano.  Man, I just didn't have the heart!  Yes Deano, that last post WAS takin tha piss!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   Sorry Mate!  That basket should work fine.  The holes at the bottom may be a bit small.  Drilling or cutting some larger may help.  Also remember you need space between the bottom of the basket and the ash pan.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## deano (Nov 6, 2014)

So not cool Danny![emoji]128533[/emoji] I actually read the first post then frantically went away to find other posts because I knew I had seen square baskets before haha my heart sank a little for a minute!

I originally tried to bend it into a circle as I had wanted it to be circular just to look a bit more snug inside, but the mesh was tough as hell! Gave up after about a half hour a took  the kinks out of it then cut it. I have feet made out of stainless steel rod on the bottom about 3"  long with the valves about 1 1/2" from the bottom on the drum so should be plenty of space. Do you find it easier to just place the basket on the ash pan or is it worth welding it to the bottom of the feet?


----------



## kc5tpy (Nov 6, 2014)

HEY! Ya gotta like that vortex B.S..  It took me a while to come up with that one and make it sound "sort of" plausible.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   If it makes you feel better when the Missus read it she gave me a whack and called me some very choice names I'll not repeat on a family friendly forum.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





If the ash pan is attached to the basket, when you lift out the basket the pan comes along.  It's gonna be tough to reach to the bottom of the drum for the ash pan.  Either way will work, just a convenience thing.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## adenjago (Nov 8, 2014)

Hi Deano..

When I read Danny's post, I had double check that date ensuring that it was not the 1st April.....I did nearly reply to his post..

I echo danny..first basket I made was not attached to the ash pan so I found my self half hanging inside the drum trying to get it out without dropping the ash out.

After attaching the ash pan....I made a makeshift handle just out of piece of stainless that fell off when I was cutting the mesh...it makes a big difference as you can get the basket in and out easily while its still lit with a handle....

I have just looked at my fire basket pics and you can't really see the handle its just a straight rod like stainless bent over in a half circle and attached to the side

Ade


----------



## deano (Nov 15, 2014)

image.jpg



__ deano
__ Nov 15, 2014


















image.jpg



__ deano
__ Nov 15, 2014


















image.jpg



__ deano
__ Nov 15, 2014


















image.jpg



__ deano
__ Nov 15, 2014






Finally got the basket back all welded up and attached my ash pan today![emoji]128556[/emoji] that's me all finished and ready for seasoning after a few fine tweaks. The grill grate I got for £2 out of homebase so think ill need to get a better one as it's a bit flimsy, but I'll keep this and use it as a second grate for a drip pan or extra meat when I get a decent drum in the summer time. 

I'm a bit concerned the top of the basket is pretty close to where the meat will be smoking, how close is your grate to your charcoal basket guys? I've got a spare pizza pan with holes in it from when I was originally going to make a circular charcoal basket so I could sit that on top of the basket to use as a baffle to stop the meat getting as much direct heat?


----------



## kc5tpy (Nov 15, 2014)

Hello Deano.  IF you MUST use a square charcoal basket.  Just teasin!  IF I read this correctly; the distance between the top of the basket and the grill with the meat isn't really important.  Maybe I read this wrong.  Please correct me if I read it wrong.  It's the distance from the coals to the meat and the air flow inside your UDS.  Slam this sucker together and start smokin some meat!!!!    That's really the only way we can start to "tweak" it, although I don't think there will be any need.  I think this smoker will be a dream.  I did start to give you a big bunch of B.S. about the distance from grill to charcoal basket but I just didn't have the heart!  You better come to the meet next year just so you can kick 5 bells outta me.  I deserve it!!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I will stop now!!  The advice is sound.  I may take tha pi** and leave you hanging for a time but I would NEVER knowingly give you bad info.  Come on down to next years meet!  We will have a great time.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## deano (Nov 15, 2014)

Haha Fool me once, shame on you; fool me twice, shame on me. 

I did want a circular basket but the stuff was not for bending with what I had at hand ( I tried ALOT) . I'm pretty happy with how this first build has turned out, since I was scavenging for most of the parts including the drum the whole thing has only cost about £40 and I've found a place that sells drums that are ready to use for £30 on amazon so once summer comes I'm going to strip this first attempt down and have an all singing all dancing UDS for about £70!:yahoo: 

I was reading the thread about the meet the other day but I don't get my new shift pattern for work until January so I'll just need to keep my fingers crossed until then! Unless this whole meet is another one of your elaborate wind ups.... :jedismily:


----------



## jockaneezer (Nov 20, 2014)

Hey Deano, have you painted the outside of your drum yet ? What are you thinking of using on it and have you any idea how hot the drum might actually get ? I had a quick look at several UDS builds and most folks use high temp paint, I'm wondering if standard automotive paint would hold up as the drum has air flowing through it and shouldn't have any direct contact with the burning charcoal ?


----------



## adenjago (Nov 21, 2014)

Hiya jock

I have just recently built my smoker and like yourself was confused with what paint to use....I went for the VHT engine enamel which after a some google foo research seem to have good reviews...from both BBQ's and motor bike enthusiasts.

I saw a lot of bad reviews regarding the halfords own brand of hi temp paint

The vht,  if you go for the VHT caliper paint this will give you a matt finish where the VHT Enamel is nice gloss finish whitch is what I went for, if you look at my post looks quit good and glossy (black drum & yellow lid)


----------



## deano (Nov 21, 2014)

Hi Jock,

I don't intend to paint this one it was just a practice drum really to make all my mistakes on before I get a better drum with a removable lid! 

From the research I have done people seem to use the engine enamel paint. I have read a few reviews from people saying it's better to use a primer first to avoid the paint peeling off after a few cooks. Like Ade said before you get what you pay for so if you want long lasting results I'd do a bit research instead of buying the cheapest high temp paint available,I've made this mistake with many a purchase myself and it only leads to more money spent in the long run[emoji]128532[/emoji]


----------



## adenjago (Nov 22, 2014)

I took a similar approach but only on the lid to experiment on and get use to spray paint/cans, I think I regrinded the paint off the twice, once because I had a matt finish, second as I wasn't happy with the finish.

If it helps it took one and half cans for drum, and just under one can for the lid.

I got mine from Amazon about £7-ish per can.

Also during my research, people seem to lean towards the spray cans rather than tins of paint as the finish seems to be more natural

Like deano said, do your own research and see what you find is best for your self.

I'm no expert, very new to all this so only going off peoples experiences and recommendations off here or similar forums.

If you let us know your results and experience it may help people in similar situations, like myself.

Lots of good info on here especially the years of experience from Danny (when he is not on the wind-up) and wade


----------



## kc5tpy (Nov 22, 2014)

"On the wind up"????    I haven't a clue what you're on about!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Danny


----------



## deano (Nov 22, 2014)

Finally got this sucker up and running!

Tested it on Thursday and it ran for about 5 hours on some lump wood charcoal ( about half a basket). My thermometer hadn't arrived so it was just to test everything worked as advertised and it seemed to go well though I had no clue of temperature! 

I used charcoal briquettes in it today and shoved a small chicken in it when I had it steadily just over 200. I was using it at my uncles house because I stay in a flat[emoji]128078[/emoji] so I left it there and was getting temperature updates from him for around 4 hours. 

The temp was fluctuating quite a bit but it was roughly around 270 for the most part of 4 hours! I was hoping to turn it half way to avoid cremating it on the bottom but I wasn't keen on leaving this task in my uncles hands haha. I used bilbos rub from the site( not sure how to link) and it turned out great apart from being a bit too charred on the outside, all part of the learning process!













image.jpg



__ deano
__ Nov 22, 2014


















image.jpg



__ deano
__ Nov 22, 2014


















image.jpg



__ deano
__ Nov 22, 2014


----------



## smokewood (Nov 22, 2014)

Excellent job Deano, I wouldn't know where to start


----------



## jockaneezer (Nov 23, 2014)

Thanks for the input guys, I'm gonna have a crack at getting my drum ready for Christmas. I have a compressor and spray gun, that's why I was thinking of automotive paint, but I've taken your comments on board. My local scrappy has a few 6 X 4 sheets of expanded metal at £ 20 a pop, only thing is it's outside and a bit rusty, no problem for the fire basket but I was hoping to make a couple of grill racks from it too like the guys building offsets do.


----------

